# glad to be here



## causeiwanna (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm causeiwanna and I look forward to learning.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome @causeiwanna. Interesting name. Is there a story there?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings and a welcome to TAM.


----------

